# Command behind "===>  Checking if security/nmap already installed"



## bsdmonk (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there,
I wonder which command is running under the hood at this stage:

```
===>  Checking if security/nmap already installed
```

Regards,
bsdmonk

PS: Didn't know which strings to google for.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2010)

Have a look at /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk.

If you search that file for "Checking for" you'll land smack in the middle of it.


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 27, 2010)

Great! But one has to search for "Checking if"


----------

